# In-Line water filter???



## stephen.haslam (Sep 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where these can be purchased to suit Hozelock fittings??
Are they good at reducing water marks?? or hype?? thanks.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Gut says hype. Sure I read somewhere that water marks can be removed with vinegar. If not that then what about a paint cleanser, Megs Stage 1 or Dodo Lime Prime Lite??


----------



## stephen.haslam (Sep 13, 2006)

For clarity I dont suffer with 'permanent' damage from water marks it is at this time of year when washing that may 'dry' quick and leave marks if you get my point. thanks.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The Polishing Company - Peerless filter kit


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

aquagleam in-line filters have been mentioned from time to time on threads on this site. There are two levels of filtration, one being down to zero ppm! These come with hozelock connections in the box. I've never used them as I spray Megs Speed Detailer over the car, after the rinse, as this helps the water that's left to run off. The detailer also has some mild lubricants in it to assist with removal of any bits of grit - they get caught in my large towel, when I pat dry. The detailer also dilutes the water bobbles so that when I come to do the last panel, it hasn't all dried.

Hope this helps...I have been thinking about using filtered water for rinsing, as I understand that very little water is left on any of the car surfaces - it just runs off!!


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

I investigated using water filters last summer after washing my car (a black 911) one warm day a few weeks after a full PC polish and wax only to get water marks that I then had to remove with another PC polish and waxing session! 

I started off using an Aquagleam 0ppm in-line filter, but found it didn't last very long before I started getting small water marks on the car again - after only approx 10 washes.
I then replaced that with a bigger in-line resin filter, the 11L version of this...









http://www.reachandclean.co.uk/acatalog/De-Ionising_resin_and_water_softener_resin.html

I bought a big sack of DI resin to fill it with (enough for 2.5 refills) and so far a single fill has lasted an entire year, washing the car every weekend during the summer and every few weeks during the winter (I only use the car at weekends). I still get a reading of 0ppm using my TDS meter...









http://www.ro-man.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/29_82/products_id/311

I have medium/hard water (148ppm) and use the filter for the entire car wash process - jet wash, foam, jet wash, hand wash, rinse, sheet water to finish.

I think I paid about £140 all in, but it works out much cheaper than the disposable Aquagleam filters in the long run and I wouldn't be without it now!

Simon.


----------



## Deano_Deano (Oct 20, 2007)

Out of interest did you use the Aquagleam for rinsing off only? I have had the 30ppm for 2 years now and it is still going strong (maybe 50ish rinses), about 1/3 of the element has changed colour.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

TDK, what sort of flow rate do you get out of these filters? I guess if you can run a p/w then it is pretty good.


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

Deano_Deano said:


> Out of interest did you use the Aquagleam for rinsing off only?


Yup, PW and wash with regular water then rinse with filtered water. Now it's filtered water for everything! 



Phisp said:


> TDK, what sort of flow rate do you get out of these filters? I guess if you can run a p/w then it is pretty good.


I get a better flow rate with the bigger filter than the Aquagleam, mainly due to the larger capacity and fittings. Running a PW is no problem and rinsing with an open hose is fine, but using a regular spray gun you will notice a drop in pressure.

Simon.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have a Peerless and have been disappointed - still marks badly, although I am in a VERY hard water area. Might be worse without it, but certainly not great with it.... I keep it charged and change the cartridge every few washes.... marks will come out with a QD, so it may be that it reduces them and makes them easier to get rid off??????


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Damon, get yourself a second Peerless to run in tandem, and you'll notice the soluble content will drop completely.


----------



## JAK (Mar 27, 2008)

TDK

What size vessel did you buy.

Does a larger vessel mean better flow, longer life, or both?


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

JAK said:


> What size vessel did you buy.
> 
> Does a larger vessel mean better flow, longer life, or both?


I bought the 11 Litre version (measures 8" x 17) which, with more DI resin inside, will last longer before needing to be changed. Any of the three sizes should give you equal flow rate.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

What about the fact that unfiltered/hard water is passing through the PW? Will this affect the longevity of the internals of the PW? Will it suffer from limescale/other deposits? Could this be reduced by using a water filter on the hose which feeds into the PW?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I use the AQUA GLEAM but have noticed its starting to leave very slight marks now, I've had it for a few years now though.

Best option for summer washing is early am or do it the night before when the suns gone down. 

Washing anytime after about 10am in summer is just watermark hell with black


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

isherdholi said:


> What about the fact that unfiltered/hard water is passing through the PW? Will this affect the longevity of the internals of the PW? Will it suffer from limescale/other deposits? Could this be reduced by using a water filter on the hose which feeds into the PW?


I use DI filtered water for everything now, even for my new PW!
I doubt you'll get very much in the way of limescale build-up in a PW, even after years of use with regular tap water my old PW was fine.



Jace said:


> Washing anytime after about 10am in summer is just watermark hell with black


I used to get the same with an Aquagleam after I had used it about 10 times. I measured the TDS (Total Disolved Solids) and it was about 40ppm when water spots started appearing. My regular tap water runs at about 148ppm.

Now with my large DI filter I'm still getting 0ppm after a year of use - washing the car every weekend during the summer and every few weeks during the winter.

Although I wouldn't recommend it, I can even wash my black car in the midday sun without worrying about water spots!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

what's a DI filter?


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

isherdholi said:


> what's a DI filter?


De-Ionization.

Deionized water (DI water or de-ionized water) is water that has had its minerals removed. Deionization is a physical process which uses specially-manufactured ion exchange resins which bind to and filter out the mineral salts from water - these are what cause water spots on your car when it drys.

Wikipedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distilled_water


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

TDK, would it be possible to post a picture of your setup?

I'm trying to get my head around what goes where with your pressure washer.

regards

Al Fresco


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The "bottle" pictured above sits between the water tap and the pressure washer - so you'll need a couple of extra connections and cut the hose wherever you prefer.
Attach connectors to hose, attach to "bottle", and that's it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PJS said:


> Damon, get yourself a second Peerless to run in tandem, and you'll notice the soluble content will drop completely.


but TBH that is a serious cost, so not sure if I will. I have a 2nd cartridge already so really just need the housing. My worry is also the effect on water pressure for the PW - 1 filter makes a significant reduction, sso 2 might be an issue???


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> but TBH that is a serious cost, so not sure if I will. I have a 2nd cartridge already so really just need the housing. My worry is also the effect on water pressure for the PW - 1 filter makes a significant reduction, sso 2 might be an issue???


I have the double peerless filter both with softner cartridge and have no problems with my Karcher attatched.

Darren


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> but TBH that is a serious cost, so not sure if I will. I have a 2nd cartridge already so really just need the housing. My worry is also the effect on water pressure for the PW - 1 filter makes a significant reduction, sso 2 might be an issue???





Lespaul said:


> I have the double peerless filter both with softner cartridge and have no problems with my Karcher attatched.
> 
> Darren


That's what I was getting at Damon - get the housing and put the second filter into it, and see how well that works on spotting.
As Darren suggests, perhaps a PW on the end will rectify the pressure drop you're experiencing.
What I was getting at, was perhaps selling the single unit, and getting the dual version - which still might be an idea if the pressure drops further. Maybe the dual will maintain the same pressure drop as a single, so you'll be no worse off than currently, but with twin softener filters, you should be at 0ppm, and not having any spotting issues.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

TDK said:


> I investigated using water filters last summer after washing my car (a black 911) one warm day a few weeks after a full PC polish and wax only to get water marks that I then had to remove with another PC polish and waxing session!
> 
> I started off using an Aquagleam 0ppm in-line filter, but found it didn't last very long before I started getting small water marks on the car again - after only approx 10 washes.
> I then replaced that with a bigger in-line resin filter, the 11L version of this...
> ...


What is the actual setup/description of this thing?, I have visited their site and the explanation is not there.
Also I see from above that when washing your car especially using a foam lance that you jet wash the car first, If this is done first then when you apply the foam it really has nothing to grip to except water and the foams primary job is to soften the dirt first. Plus you will find that the foam disappears really quickly. 
Just a tip really that I was taught on here so thought I would pass it on.
Thanks
:thumb:


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> What is the actual setup/description of this thing?


The large canister just goes inline between the tap and the hose. I'll see if I can take a photo of my setup over the weekend for you.



> Also I see from above that when washing your car especially using a foam lance that you jet wash the car first


Sorry, I should have made that clear - I jet wash the wheels first (and possibly any loose dirt in the wheel arches or on the sills) before foaming the car and jet washing off. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

TDK said:


> The large canister just goes inline between the tap and the hose. I'll see if I can take a photo of my setup over the weekend for you.
> 
> Sorry, I should have made that clear - I jet wash the wheels first (and possibly any loose dirt in the wheel arches or on the sills) before foaming the car and jet washing off. Thanks! :thumb:


I see what you mean. So you buy the canister and fill it with resin, how does this stuff/system differ over the Peerless system I have?
:thumb:


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> I see what you mean. So you buy the canister and fill it with resin, how does this stuff/system differ over the Peerless system I have?
> :thumb:


Isn't the Peerless just a water softener?

This is a proper DI filter - it's much bigger, holds more resin (11 litres), lasts longer (1 year for me so far and still 0ppm!) and filters the water more effectively.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

If you already have the peerless cartridge, I believe you can use one of the cheap enclosures from Screwfix http://www.screwfix.com/prods/20315...nt/1-Stage-Whole-House-Scale-Reduction-System


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

TDK said:


> Isn't the Peerless just a water softener?
> 
> This is a proper DI filter - it's much bigger, holds more resin (11 litres), lasts longer (1 year for me so far and still 0ppm!) and filters the water more effectively.


I think it is but I believe they just brought out a DI filter. I suppose it a no brainer if after a year you are still getting 0ppm.
Did you buy the vessel already filled for £95?


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

I actually bought the vessel with all the fittings installed off eBay and I also bought a 25 litre sack of resin from the same seller.

The vessel with all fittings (including hozelock connectors) cost £55 and the resin cost £70. I've had a look on eBay and the vessel I have isn't currently listed, but this is the reseller I used... http://stores.ebay.com/Purity-Filter

This is what my setup looks like...










It's pretty self-explanatory - the water flows from the tap, through the yellow hose into the DI filter, out into the green hose reel and then feeds my PW (Karcher K6.85, again from eBay!).

The filter setup is almost exactly one year old (bought on the 29th May 2007) and I've again just measured the TDS of the output water...










4ppm isn't bad for a year's use when my water measures 141ppm...










I'll probably change the resin when it gets to about 15-20ppm, which won't be for some months yet.

Simon.


----------



## Stu-bu (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow what a geat setup, this is on my wish list now.


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

TDK said:


> The vessel with all fittings (including hozelock connectors) cost £55 and the resin cost £70.


Your other reach and clean link lists the vessel filled with resin at £95. Am I missing something or would that not be the cheaper way to buy it?

Thanks.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Guzzler said:


> Your other reach and clean link lists the vessel filled with resin at £95. Am I missing something or would that not be the cheaper way to buy it?
> 
> Thanks.


Not when enough resin was bought to fill it 2 and a half times! He bought a 25l bag of resin at £70 which works out at £28 per fill. Buying the system filled for £95 works out at £40 per fill!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

zogzog60 said:


> Not when enough resin was bought to fill it 2 and a half times! He bought a 25l bag of resin at £70 which works out at £28 per fill. Buying the system filled for £95 works out at £40 per fill!


Doesn't take into account the "Nett Present Value" though ;-) If you just wanted a filter to use now and get a year or so's use from it, then the cheaper option is to get the £90 filled version. If you wanted to take into account "total life costs", then its cheaper to buy the resin bulk

All fun and games with money ;-)


----------



## Guzzler (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks - missed the 2.5 fills. Cheers.


----------



## imattersuk (May 25, 2008)

Just bought one of these and it works very well. If it lasts a year then it's only about £2 a week for no spots, a small price to pay !


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

TDK said:


> I actually bought the vessel with all the fittings installed off eBay and I also bought a 25 litre sack of resin from the same seller.
> 
> The vessel with all fittings (including hozelock connectors) cost £55 and the resin cost £70. I've had a look on eBay and the vessel I have isn't currently listed, but this is the reseller I used... http://stores.ebay.com/Purity-Filter
> 
> ...


wow, that looks like it could work out alot cheaper than buying aqua gleams! any where else i can buy one?


----------



## imattersuk (May 25, 2008)

Got mine here, http://www.reachandclean.co.uk/acatalog/De-Ionising_resin_and_water_softener_resin.html bought the 11l vessel pre-filled, came to £111 inc vat and delivery, not cheap but it works really well.

I didn't bother with the meter, I know this area is one of the worst in the country by far (East Anglia), totally cured the problem :thumb:

I'm thinking of trying to source these direct and selling them i'm that impressed, not sure how much of a market there would be at the moment though, not much money around and most people have other priorities.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

imattersuk said:


> Got mine here, http://www.reachandclean.co.uk/acatalog/De-Ionising_resin_and_water_softener_resin.html bought the 11l vessel pre-filled, came to £111 inc vat and delivery, not cheap but it works really well.
> 
> I didn't bother with the meter, I know this area is one of the worst in the country by far (East Anglia), totally cured the problem :thumb:
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to source these direct and selling them i'm that impressed, not sure how much of a market there would be at the moment though, not much money around and most people have other priorities.


quick fire question round 

how long does it last?

do you use it for the whole wash period or just rinse?

is it re-fillable?

do you just attached it and it filters while in use like an aqua gleam?

sorry for all the questions

Ben


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

think you'll find all the data your looking for in the thread already mate


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> think you'll find all the data your looking for in the thread already mate


 should of read the orginal post more throughly rather than get excited by the picture. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers

:thumb:


----------



## imattersuk (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone else who has one of these found it has started to smell of FISH  bloody stinks

only been used about 6 times


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

TDK said:


> I investigated using water filters last summer after washing my car (a black 911) one warm day a few weeks after a full PC polish and wax only to get water marks that I then had to remove with another PC polish and waxing session!
> 
> I started off using an Aquagleam 0ppm in-line filter, but found it didn't last very long before I started getting small water marks on the car again - after only approx 10 washes.
> I then replaced that with a bigger in-line resin filter, the 11L version of this...
> ...


Do you think it would be ok to go for the 4.6L version?.
Obviously the 11 and 4.6L versions are different in size but what other differences are there to these, is it flow rate?
Ta


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

imattersuk said:


> Has anyone else who has one of these found it has started to smell of FISH  bloody stinks
> 
> only been used about 6 times


hmm, that might put me off geting one :wall:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> hmm, that might put me off geting one :wall:


Hmmmmm yes, not good. Will be interesting to see what the others say who have one. Still a good product though, you think?:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

but then again, the cost of a reverse osmosis unit is only £80ish

i was going to get one of these, but the waste water is a big amount, the only reason ive not got it yet


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes RO is about £80 but as you said it wastes alot of water and you need to store your filtered water too. For some people that may not add up to a purchase thats why the vessel seems like a good way to go..........


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Would you guys say that this vessel with DI resin is the next best to a RO system?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I know its not a solution for everyone, but I ONLY use collected rain water for ALL my foam, washing & rinsing needs, and have eliminated 98% of water spot problems :thumb:

Takes a bit of setting up to ensure the water is clean and free of debris, but all that costs less than an RO setup and has the advantage of being free water for car and garden 

I have a Peerless filter setup and it was rubbish, and I never saw any obvious improvement in my hard water area.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

My DI vessel doesnt smell of fish, I usually leave it full of water some times I lie if down on its side to let some water come out just to make it a little lighter but it never drains fully.

Its already been said the main advantage of the DI units is no storeage of filtered water required.

I have used mine 15 times so far and its spotless rinseing.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

little john said:


> My DI vessel doesnt smell of fish, I usually leave it full of water some times I lie if down on its side to let some water come out just to make it a little lighter but it never drains fully.
> 
> Its already been said the main advantage of the DI units is no storeage of filtered water required.
> 
> I have used mine 15 times so far and its spotless rinseing.


Looks as if my card may well be getting used this afternoon. Did you buy yours from Reach & Clean with a bag of spare resin?


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

I would try Gardiner pole systems for a DI Vessel and Resin, You will only need 1 bag of resin as it will last a long time, I tds meter is handy, tho not really necessary as you will soon know when the water isn't clean enough.

I spoke to Chic cleaning sometime ago about resin, I use approc 500Lts a day and have a industrial R/O set-up, the resin they use is own brand and i wasn't taking any chances with it.

Regards 

Rob.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.gardinerpolesystems.co.uk/acatalog/DI_Resin_Beads_and_TDS_Meters.html


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Looks as if my card may well be getting used this afternoon. Did you buy yours from Reach & Clean with a bag of spare resin?


I got mine from the cleaning spot already full of resin as I have limited space to store the extra resin and I have no idea how long I would need to store the bag either.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

little john said:


> I got mine from the cleaning spot already full of resin as I have limited space to store the extra resin and I have no idea how long I would need to store the bag either.


How is yours performing? Whats the TDS measurement like?
:thumb:


----------

